
Dragula: Drag and drop so simple it hurts - bevacqua
https://github.com/bevacqua/dragula
======
ill0gicity
Just playing with the demos and I feel like Dragula is far better than
jQueryUI's sortable(). I know what I'm tinkering with over the weekend. Bye
bye UI... I was bit by Dragula.

